# Pbgfc lady's tournament question



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have to leave from Pensacola pass for this tournament
Can you leave out of destin pass. I read the rules and did not see this.
Thanks


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

You may leave from Destin Pcola OB and Mobile passes only. As long as you are there at captains meeting to sign out. You can leave immediately after sign out. Usually by 8pm you are out of there. You can also bring your boat to WCI marina at no charge and leave from there. It's about 1-2 miles from Pcola pass. Dates are Aug. 9-11 this year. Categories are C&R Bilfish tuna dolphin wahoo and swordfish. It is a 2 day tourney but some only fish one day if they choose. There are optional Cash Awards. Prizes include lots of BLING and Jewelery. The ladies are working hard to make this a great tourney. Hope to see you there.


----------

